# انتى زيها ولالا ؟؟ و ليه ؟ و انت زيه ولالا ؟؟ و ليه ؟!!!



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2012)

*كنت قاعدة مع 2 من اصدقائى مخطوبين و عدت علينا بنوتة عسولة فسلمت على صديقى و مشيت فحدث الحوار الآتى :
تعرفها منين دى ؟؟ .. عادى زميلتى من زمان .. اة امورة ... اة ... هو ايه اللى اة انت شايفها امورة ؟؟ ... عادى يعنى يا حبيبتى ... يعنى ايه عادى امورة ولالا ؟؟ .. امورة اة اكدب يعنى بس ايه المشكلة اما تكون امورة يعنى ...:t26: لا مفيش مشاكل ولا حاجة ( و لسان حالها يقول هخلى ايامك سودة:act23: ) ... طيب غيرانة من ايه دلوقتى دة انا يادوب سلمت ... ايه انا غيرانة ؟؟ من مين بقا ولا على ايه ؟؟:nunu0000: .... الولد ابتسم و بصلى .. فعملت انى افتكرت مشوار و استأذنت بهدوء :t17:...

السؤال بقا .. هى غارت ليه ؟؟ ماهى بتحبه و هو بيعشقها ... ايه السبب فى الغيرة العجيبة دى ؟؟ و محدش يقولى احساس بالنقص او شك فيه .. الاحتمالين غير واردين بالمرة .. 

و سؤال للبنات .. هل انتى غيورة ولالا ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟؟
و سؤال للشباب .. هل انت غيور ولالا ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ و بتتعامل مع غيرة حبيبتك عليك ازاى ؟؟؟

مستنية اجابتكم :blush2:*


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2012)

الاجابه بسيطه جدا تتلخص فى كلمه هتضايق اى بنت

افضل مقولهاش :2:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2012)

افادكم الله يا مارسو 

ماتقول يا سيدى .. انا على الاقل مش هتضايق بس مضمنلكش باقى البنات


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الاجابه بسيطه جدا تتلخص فى كلمه هتضايق اى بنت
> 
> افضل مقولهاش :2:​



ولا انا هتضايق
قول بس قول :shutup22:


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

الموضوع مضحك اوي لانه بيحصل كتير مع ناس اعرفهم 

انا كنت مثلا مع اصحابي لما نخرج واشوفهم يبصوا علي حد افضل اقولهم بصوا قدامكم وعيب وحاجات كده بهزار لكن لو شخص مرتبطه بيه ولقيته كده مش هكدب عليكي هضايق ولو ماتكلمتش هيبان عليا هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> افادكم الله يا مارسو
> 
> ماتقول يا سيدى .. انا على الاقل مش هتضايق بس مضمنلكش باقى البنات





^_^mirna قال:


> ولا انا هتضايق
> قول بس قول :shutup22:




هيافه وسطحيه عقل اغلبيه البنات :shutup22:​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

ممكن تكون البنت كده لو عارفة ان الباشا عينه زايغة فلازم تشد عليه كنوع من التربية
وفي غيرة عامية ودي موجودة من الطرفين


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هيافه وسطحيه عقل اغلبيه البنات :shutup22:​



هو مش اغلبية البنات :t32:
بس فعلا فى بنات قمة الهياااااااااااافه :bomb:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> السؤال بقا .. هى غارت ليه ؟؟ ماهى بتحبه و هو بيعشقها ... ايه السبب فى الغيرة العجيبة دى ؟؟ و محدش يقولى احساس بالنقص او شك فيه .. الاحتمالين غير واردين بالمرة ..
> 
> 
> ...



*الغيره مطلوبه في اغلب الاحيان
لكن الغيره بحدود لان الغيره زياده ع اللزوم
بتعمل خنقه وتسبب مشاكل كتيره
اكيد غييوور لكن بحدود 
ليه عشان ده طبع شرقي فينا كلنا وقليل لما تلاقي راجل مش بيغير
وبيتقال عليه سعتها بااااااااااااارد
بالنسبه لغيره حبيبتي بقدر غيرتها وبتناقش معاها وبفهمها مليوون مره
ان اللي في دماغها غلط وغيره عاميه فقط 
لكن مفيش فايده فيكم مهما نقول ونفهم :bomb:​*


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2012)

الغيرة المعقوله نوع من انواع الحب
ولكن فى بعض الاحيان لما بتزيد  بتتحول لمرض 
بالنسبه للسؤال 
انا بقى من مرضى الغيره


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2012)

ليه محدش يقولك نقص ؟! اه نقص وقلة ثقة كمان !
ادينى سبب منطقى واحد يخلى حد يغير من التانى لو واثق فى قيمة نفسه وامكانياته


----------



## نغم (19 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ليه محدش يقولك نقص ؟! اه نقص وقلة ثقة كمان !





Critic قال:


> ادينى سبب منطقى واحد يخلى حد يغير من التانى لو واثق فى قيمة نفسه وامكانياته


ممكن الغيرة تكون نتيجة خوف على الحبيب وليس شكوك او عدم ثقة مثلا سمعت عن شخص بيغير على حبيبته غيرة مشتعلة والسبب مالانه مابيثق فيها انما لعدم ثقته فى نوايا الاخرين بالتعامل معها ..لذلك يسعى دايما يبعدها عنهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2012)

بصى يا بنتى 

*ح أقولك من الآخر خبرة السنين و الشعر الأبيض

لو كانت صحبتك غيرانه فعلا ..ما كانتش ح تتناقش مع خطيبها فى الموضوع بالذات فى وجودك
حتى لو كنتى أعز أصدقائها

أرجو إنك تفهمى ما بين السطور

البنت ديه لا هى غيرانة و لا عندها عقدة نقص
إنما خطيبها هو اللى لئيم جدا
و هى بالنسبة له كتاب مفتوح 
بيحب يقلب فى صفحاته كل ما يحب ​*


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> ممكن الغيرة تكون نتيجة خوف على الحبيب وليس شكوك او عدم ثقة مثلا سمعت عن شخص بيغير على حبيبته غيرة مشتعلة والسبب مالانه مابيثق فيها انما لعدم ثقته فى نوايا الاخرين بالتعامل معها ..لذلك يسعى دايما يبعدها عنهم


لا ما هو خلينى اقولك _عن خبرة_ان فى اغلب الاحوال, الشخص اللى بيقول الحجة دى بيبقى مش واثق فى نفسه ولا فيها , وده بيظهر فى عدم ثقته فى اللى حواليه , والعيب بيبقى فيه وفى تخيلاته وافتراضاته مش فيهم فى اغلب المواقف , وتلاقيه بيتخيل دايما ان حد هيستدرجها او انها هتسيبه فبيحاول يستعيد زمام السيطرة انه يغير ويتحكم, علشان كدة الغيرة بتوصل لدرجة الخنقة , لأن الطرف التانى شايف ان الغيور بيبالغ وبيخترع
واعكسى الموقف هتلاقى الكلام ده بينطبق على البنت الغيورة


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2012)

اه انا بغير جدا وبحاولها لهزار عشان مش تقلب نكد

بس غيره من دافع الحب

وليست كاقله عقل وثقه ولا شك ولا لانه عينه زايغه
ولا تافهه مني ولا سطحيه 

دي غريزه موجوده في الطرفين
بس ممكن الولد مش يظهرها 
وجايز العكس علي حسب فكره بقي

لان اغلب الشباب بيفكروا ان الغيره ضعف في رجولتهم
وانها بتقوي البنت عليه لو حست بغيرته وحبه


----------



## ميرنا (19 مايو 2012)

بس يا شقاوة الغيرة موجودة فى الكل بس بدرجات يعنى انا بغير اه بس متوصلش لكدا يعنى امورة اتريق طاب هتخطبها امتى يروح رادد اروح مكسرة الطرابيزة عليه وقايمة بتريق لا مش هغير دنا ممكن اقول امورة قبل مينطق هو 
بس هى عبيطة هى كانت تردهاله بنفس اسلوبة يعدى شاب امور تقول ايه الواد دا صاروخ هتلاقيه اتنطط قدامها انا مش مالى عينك مش عاجبك كدا كدا هيتخانقو بس تجيبها لصلحها هى تحرق دمه هو مش هى اللى يتحرق مها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2012)

*اعتقد مدام فى حب اكيد فى غيره-- بس الغيره تبقا بحدود--*
* يعنى مش تبقا سبب خناقات و نكد--*
* و للبنت ممكن تلفتى نظره بطريه هزار-- و فى نفس الوقت لو اتعصب  و سبب العصبيه غيره  عليكى مش تلوى بوزك و تنكدى لا امتصى العصبيه بهزار و تقولى ياااااه كل دى غيره!! كل ده حب!! لو  مش متئكده ان دى غيره كنت هزعل بس انا متئكده انها غيره---- ساعتها هيولع ههههههههههههههههه و هيقول مش غير--  *
*بس الصراحه  فى بنات خنيئه  يخنوئو الى قدامهم-- و بردو فى زيهم رجاله خنيئه---*
*بالنسبه ليا غيرتى بحدود اعلق بهزار-- لو فى بنت حلوه معديه انا الى اقول  الحق بص دى-- و لو وقف يتكلم مع صديقه قديمه و ماله!! هو فى الاخر اختار مين!! هو الكلام محرم!! اغير اه و اهرى و انكت فى نفسى بس مخنوئش الى معايا---*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كنت قاعدة مع 2 من اصدقائى مخطوبين و عدت علينا بنوتة عسولة فسلمت على صديقى و مشيت فحدث الحوار الآتى :*


 *أنا مش فاهم الدَخلة دى ؟؟يعنى أنتى و" صديئك " ومعاكم كابل مخطوب ؟؟*
*



تعرفها منين دى ؟؟ .. عادى زميلتى من زمان .. اة امورة ... اة ... هو ايه اللى اة انت شايفها امورة ؟؟ ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هههههههههه ..دة جر شكل للولة ...*
*تقول أمورة ..ولما يوافق ..وقعته طين:999:*
*ولو ما وافقش هتقول أكيد مخبى فى قرارة نفسه حاجة وبيحاول يدارى ..!!!:smil8:*
*



عادى يعنى يا حبيبتى ... يعنى ايه عادى امورة ولالا ؟؟ .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ههههههههههههههه ...*
*



			امورة اة اكدب يعنى بس ايه المشكلة اما تكون امورة يعنى ...:t26: لا مفيش مشاكل ولا حاجة ( و لسان حالها يقول هخلى ايامك سودة:act23: ) ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

وعلى أية ؟*
*



طيب غيرانة من ايه دلوقتى دة انا يادوب سلمت ... ايه انا غيرانة ؟؟ من مين بقا ولا على ايه ؟؟:nunu0000: .... الولد ابتسم و بصلى .. فعملت انى افتكرت مشوار و استأذنت بهدوء :t17:...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 دة ندر عليها تنكد عيشة الولة ؟*
*ندر ولازمن توفى بيه ؟؟!!*
*



السؤال بقا .. هى غارت ليه ؟؟ ماهى بتحبه و هو بيعشقها ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو فيه أحتمالين :*
*إما ان البت اللى عدت موزة مما لايُستخف بهن :smil16:*
*أو ليها مزاج تتعارك مع الولة وخلاص ..:11azy:*
*وأحيانا العراك بيبقى لذيذ ...ولو زاد عن حده الولة هيطفش *
*وأنتى م اصدقت ىتلاقى حد عدل :t31:*
*



 ايه السبب فى الغيرة العجيبة دى ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يابتحبه ..يا غاوية نكد السنين *
*



و سؤال للشباب .. هل انت غيور ولالا ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أكييد ولا علاقة لها بالشرقية ولا الغربية ..ليها علاقة بالأحساس*
*عدم الغيرة = عدم الأحساس *
*مافيش حد ما بيغيرش ..واللى يكبت غيرته وياكل فى نفسه غلطان ..*
*بين لها غيرتك عليها وبين له انتى كمان غيرتك عليه*
*بتخبوا لية ؟؟*
*بس بلاش الموضوع يزيد عن حده عشان مايبقاش سمج ودمه رزيل *
*وبلاش الغيرة كل يوم ..يعنى ممكن تشحنى كل شوية ..لكن شحن على طول بيبوظ البطارية ويقلل عمرها *

*



و ليه ؟؟ و بتتعامل مع غيرة حبيبتك عليك ازاى ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

حسب طبيعتها ..*
*ولكن هنا الرك على الراجل فى ان يحتوى غيرة الحبيبة بسرعة*
*وألا يتمادى فى ذلك ...الراجل ( يحتوى ) البنت *
*الا اذا كانت غيرة مرضية فدى هتحتاج أما علاج نفسى*
*أو تغيير البطارية فوراً *


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2012)

الغيره اللى بالطريقه دى ممكن تقتل الحب.
لا انا مش كده ومينفعش ارتبط بواحده كده
لانى مش فاضى لوجع القلب !


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> و محدش يقولى احساس بالنقص او شك فيه .. الاحتمالين غير واردين بالمرة ..
> *


*
انتي كنتي قاعدة معاهم ؟ ولا قاعدة جواها ؟
منين النفي القاطع للاحتمالين يعني ؟*
*السؤال دة مش غرضه التعجب ، دة غرضه استفهام ، يعني انا مستني اجابة ؟!*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * و سؤال للشباب .. هل انت غيور ولالا ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ و بتتعامل مع غيرة حبيبتك عليك ازاى ؟؟؟
> *


*
اة غيور 
بس غيور من تصرفاتها وافعالها
مش من تصرفات الناس معاها ، ولا لأن واحد حلو يعدي من قدامها 
لأن الغيرة من تصرفات الناس معاها ، دة هو الشك والنقص !
ودة هو موضوعك
انما الغيرة من تصرفات الشخص اللي انا مرتبط بية ، دي هي الغيرة الطبيعية المقبولة

يارب اكون عرفت اوصل قصدي .*


----------



## چاكس (19 مايو 2012)

الحقيقة انا لا عندى اصحاب شباب و لا بنات و لا ليه اختلاط و قعدات زى الناس الرايقة دى (أه بحقد عليهم ^_^) 
بس انا قريت ان الغيرة بتدل على الحب يا اما تدل على ضعف فى الشخصية ، الانسان يغار على من يحبه و يكره ان يرى له شريكا فى حبه . (انا بهلوس صح ؟ ^_*)
يتهيألى انه لازم الغيرة على الاقل فى بداية الحب عشان تتوطد الثقة بين الطرفين بعد كده المفروض الثقة تطرد الغيرة .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> الحقيقة انا لا عندى اصحاب شباب و لا بنات و لا ليه اختلاط و قعدات زى الناس الرايقة دى  .


*أرحت واسترحت ..باركت فيك الطبيعة ...:t31:*


----------



## چاكس (19 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أرحت واسترحت ..باركت فيك الطبيعة ...:t31:*



مش كده ! leasantr
الطبيعة اشتكت مننا ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> *​* و سؤال للشباب .. هل انت غيور ولالا ؟؟
> للاسف جدااااا  ... و زى ما قال جسار و بالغيرة واحد تانى باخد موقف وبتهور وبستسلم لاحزانى .
> ...


*جميل يا دكتور ***​ ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2012)

الغيره مطلوبه 
بس تفرق عن الغيره المرضيه 
وعمر ما الخير كان عدم ثقه في النفس او نقص
ولكن لما بتزيد عن حدها وبتبقي لاتفه الاسباب بتقي وقتها غيره مرضيه وغير محببه وبتقضي علي اي حب


----------



## white.angel (20 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> السؤال بقا .. هى غارت ليه ؟؟ ماهى بتحبه و هو بيعشقها ...
> ايه السبب فى الغيرة العجيبة دى ؟؟ و محدش يقولى احساس بالنقص او شك فيه .. الاحتمالين غير واردين بالمرة .. *


 *امال نقول ايه ...؟؟ 
بالفعل هى عندها احساس بالنقص .. وشايفه ان اى واحده اياً كانت 
ممكن يسيبها عشانها .. وبالتالى دة نقص .. 
وطبيعى جداً اذا تواجد النقص هيبقى فى عدم ثقه فيه .. دة ملوش علاقه بالعشق .. 
الحب حاجة عاطفيه .. والنقص والشك امراض نفسيه .. 
*​


> *
> و سؤال للبنات .. هل انتى غيورة ولالا ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟؟
> *


*ليه اغير عليها .... دة السؤال اللى نفسى اعرف اجابته ..!!
لما انا مقتنعه بنفسى ومعنديش اى احساس بالنقص ولا عندى صغر نفس ... 
وبثق فى الطرف التانى وفى امانته وفى انه مش هوائى ... يبقى اغير عليه ليه .. 
لو وقف مع الف حتى ...!!
ودة بيرجع للدراسه ومعرفة الطرف التانى كويس جداً ..

بس فى فرق بين النصح وبين الغيره 
يعنى مثلا ... لو الولد اللى انا بحبه ممكن يسلم على بنت ويطول فى السلام ...
 او يفضل ماسك ايدها ويتكلم .. شئ عادى وبتحصل .. 
فى فرق انى اشيط واقول دة بيستهبل ودة ودة .. وفى فرق بين انى اقوله .. 
حبيبى انا عارفه مش بتقصد ومش بتاخد بالك ...
 بس احياناً لما تسلم على بنت بتطول فى السلام وبتمسك ايدها وقت طويل ...
 ودة ممكن الناس تترجمه بطريقه وحشه ... وانا احب صورتك دايما حلوه ... 
وبليز متزعلش منى ... انا بس حبيت اوضحلك حاجة انت مش واخد بالك منها
اول حاجة هيقولها هو :
 سورى .. انا فعلا مبقصدش .. وهخلى بالى بعد كدة .. 
انما اقلبها حريقه وخناقه ونار ... ليه ... ؟؟؟
احنا بنرتبط عشان نقطع هدوم بعض ولا عشان نفرح 
مع بعض ... فين الحكمه**...!!*
​ 


ميرنا قال:


> بس يا شقاوة الغيرة موجودة فى الكل بس بدرجات يعنى انا بغير اه بس متوصلش لكدا يعنى امورة اتريق طاب هتخطبها امتى يروح رادد اروح مكسرة الطرابيزة عليه وقايمة بتريق لا مش هغير دنا ممكن اقول امورة قبل مينطق هو
> بس هى عبيطة هى كانت تردهاله بنفس اسلوبة يعدى شاب امور تقول ايه الواد دا صاروخ هتلاقيه اتنطط قدامها انا مش مالى عينك مش عاجبك كدا كدا هيتخانقو بس تجيبها لصلحها هى تحرق دمه هو مش هى اللى يتحرق مها


*

تفتكرى هو دة** الحب يا ميرنا ... نتسابق مين يحرق دم التانى اكتر ... !!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الموضوع مضحك اوي لانه بيحصل كتير مع ناس اعرفهم
> 
> انا كنت مثلا مع اصحابي لما نخرج واشوفهم يبصوا علي حد افضل اقولهم بصوا قدامكم وعيب وحاجات كده بهزار لكن لو شخص مرتبطه بيه ولقيته كده مش هكدب عليكي هضايق ولو ماتكلمتش هيبان عليا هههههههههه



ماهو دة اللى بقوله .... ليه بقا تتضايقى ؟؟؟ دة اللى انا عايزة اعرفه  نورتى الموضوع يا جميلة 



marcelino قال:


> هيافه وسطحيه عقل اغلبيه البنات :shutup22:​



ياريتك اما اتكلمتleasantr طب و بالنسبة للشباب اللى بتغير برضه سطحية و هيافة ؟؟!! الغيرة شعور متبادل مش مقتصر على البنات فقط  نورت الموضوع يا مارسو



marmora jesus قال:


> ممكن تكون البنت كده لو عارفة ان الباشا عينه زايغة فلازم تشد عليه كنوع من التربية
> وفي غيرة عامية ودي موجودة من الطرفين



تربيه ههههههههه .. انتو بتحبوهم عشان تربوهم :hlp: ... طيب و انتى بتغيرى يا مرمورة ولالا :a63: ... نورتى الموضوع يا قمراية 



^_^mirna قال:


> هو مش اغلبية البنات :t32:
> بس فعلا فى بنات قمة الهياااااااااااافه :bomb:




هههههههه يعنى دة اللى ربنا كرمك بيه يا ست ميرنا .. بتشجعيه على الذم فى جنس بنات حوا :cry2: .. انتى مش جاوبتى بتغيرى ولالا و ليييييه ؟؟؟؟؟ نورتى الموضوع بغض النظر عن اللى عملتيه :smil16:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *الغيره مطلوبه في اغلب الاحيان
> لكن الغيره بحدود لان الغيره زياده ع اللزوم
> بتعمل خنقه وتسبب مشاكل كتيره
> اكيد غييوور لكن بحدود
> ...



هههههههههههه مفيش فايدة فعلا ... بس مش فينا فى نظرتكم لينا :a63: .... يعنى سبب الغيرة انك راجل شرقى بس كدة ؟؟؟ طب و ليه الراجل الشرقى بيغير ؟؟ نورت الموضوع يا مايك 



oesi no قال:


> الغيرة المعقوله نوع من انواع الحب
> ولكن فى بعض الاحيان لما بتزيد  بتتحول لمرض
> بالنسبه للسؤال
> انا بقى من مرضى الغيره



الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة يا غيوووور leasantr ... طب بتغير ليه ؟؟ و اما هى بتغير عليك بتعمل ايه و بتحس بايه ؟؟
نورت الموضوع يا جوجو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ليه محدش يقولك نقص ؟! اه نقص وقلة ثقة كمان !
> ادينى سبب منطقى واحد يخلى حد يغير من التانى لو واثق فى قيمة نفسه وامكانياته



انا قولت متقولش نقص ... لان ظاهريا البنت جميلة و دكية و مثقفة و عارفة قيمة نفسها كويس و عندها ثقة لابعد الحدود فى نفسها !! انا ادرى بيها بقا قى الموضوع دة ... و عشان كدة انا مش لاقية سبب منطقى و دة اللى خلانى اسأل !!! 
نورت الموضوع يا كريتيك  



نغم قال:


> ممكن الغيرة تكون نتيجة خوف على الحبيب وليس شكوك او عدم ثقة مثلا سمعت عن شخص بيغير على حبيبته غيرة مشتعلة والسبب مالانه مابيثق فيها انما لعدم ثقته فى نوايا الاخرين بالتعامل معها ..لذلك يسعى دايما يبعدها عنهم



مش مبرر انها تغضب عليه لمجرد انها شاكة فى البنت التانية .. دة يبقى اسقاط لغضبها بصورة غلط تماما و كدة الراجل مالهوش ذنب نهائى !! و بعدين دة فى حالة انها تعرف الشخص اللى قدامه و عارفة نواياه .. لكن فى حالة انها متعرفش اى حاجة عن الشخصية التانية يبقى دة مش مبرر !!!
نورتى الموضوع يا حميلة 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> بصى يا بنتى
> 
> *ح أقولك من الآخر خبرة السنين و الشعر الأبيض
> 
> ...



هو خطيبها مش سهل صحيح بس مش لدرجة اللئم و هى اتناقشت معاه قدامى لانى ببساطة متربية معاهم هم الاتنين و كنت مرسال الغرام بينهم فى الاساس :Love_Letter_Send: عشان كدة امان يعنى ... بس برضه ايه السبب يا ايرينى ايه السبب للغيرة دى ؟؟؟؟؟
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اه انا بغير جدا وبحاولها لهزار عشان مش تقلب نكد
> 
> بس غيره من دافع الحب
> 
> ...



تقصدى الغيرة غريزة مش اكتر !! على كدة بتغيرى من اى بنت ولا من نوع معين من البنات على حبيبك اقصد يعنى ؟؟؟ اصلها لو غريزة يبقى اى كائن انثوى يعدى من جنبه هتقتليه leasantr ... لكن لو من بنت معينة يبقى اشمعنا البنت دى ؟ اكيد فيه سبب غير انها مجرد غريزة ........
نورتى الموضوع يا نيفو 



ميرنا قال:


> بس يا شقاوة الغيرة موجودة فى الكل بس بدرجات يعنى انا بغير اه بس متوصلش لكدا يعنى امورة اتريق طاب هتخطبها امتى يروح رادد اروح مكسرة الطرابيزة عليه وقايمة بتريق لا مش هغير دنا ممكن اقول امورة قبل مينطق هو
> بس هى عبيطة هى كانت تردهاله بنفس اسلوبة يعدى شاب امور تقول ايه الواد دا صاروخ هتلاقيه اتنطط قدامها انا مش مالى عينك مش عاجبك كدا كدا هيتخانقو بس تجيبها لصلحها هى تحرق دمه هو مش هى اللى يتحرق مها



هههههههه تكسرى الطرابيزة على دماغه و تحرقى دمه و تعاكسى الشباب عشان تغيظيه ؟؟؟؟؟ هار اسوح ... يعينه ربنا يا ماما :smil16: 
حرام عليكى يا مفترية براحة على الراجل شوية ... هما صحيح جنس عايز القتل بس برضه مش كدة الرحمة حلوة 
نورتى الموضوع يا ميرنا 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اعتقد مدام فى حب اكيد فى غيره-- بس الغيره تبقا بحدود--*
> * يعنى مش تبقا سبب خناقات و نكد--*
> * و للبنت ممكن تلفتى نظره بطريه هزار-- و فى نفس الوقت لو اتعصب  و سبب العصبيه غيره  عليكى مش تلوى بوزك و تنكدى لا امتصى العصبيه بهزار و تقولى ياااااه كل دى غيره!! كل ده حب!! لو  مش متئكده ان دى غيره كنت هزعل بس انا متئكده انها غيره---- ساعتها هيولع ههههههههههههههههه و هيقول مش غير--  *
> *بس الصراحه  فى بنات خنيئه  يخنوئو الى قدامهم-- و بردو فى زيهم رجاله خنيئه---*
> *بالنسبه ليا غيرتى بحدود اعلق بهزار-- لو فى بنت حلوه معديه انا الى اقول  الحق بص دى-- و لو وقف يتكلم مع صديقه قديمه و ماله!! هو فى الاخر اختار مين!! هو الكلام محرم!! اغير اه و اهرى و انكت فى نفسى بس مخنوئش الى معايا---*



الله عليكى يا حبو ... فين البنات يجو يتعلمو منك  عندك حق فى كل حرف قولتيه ... بس ضحكتى عليا و مش قولتيلى السبب !! ليه تغيرى ؟؟؟
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرى


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

صدقيني في ناس مش بتيجي غير بكده
تاخد علي دماغها من الاخر لازم يتشد عليها علشان تتربي وتبقي ملكك ومش تفكر تزعلك وفي ناس مش كده خالص
اهم حاجة تعرفي نقط ضعفه علشان تعرفي تدخليله منها
اه بغير ياختي وتقدري تقولي عليا مجنونة جدا
انا لما اغير بحذره مرة و 2 و 10 ولو لسه يشوف الوش التاني لحد ما يقول حقي برقبتي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو فيه أحتمالين :*
> *إما ان البت اللى عدت موزة مما لايُستخف بهن :smil16:*
> *أو ليها مزاج تتعارك مع الولة وخلاص ..:11azy:*
> *وأحيانا العراك بيبقى لذيذ ...ولو زاد عن حده الولة هيطفش *
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]



*بطارية !! عليك تشبيهات عجيبة ... بس كلامك عجبنى .. حلوة حتة الاحتواء دى  خبرة يا دودى من يومك :t13: ... بس انت شايف سبب غيرة البنات يا حب يا نكد !!! مش ظلم دة بذمتك هتنكد عليه ليه يعنى رخامة و السلام ؟؟
نورت الموضوع يا كبير *



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الغيره اللى بالطريقه دى ممكن تقتل الحب.
> لا انا مش كده ومينفعش ارتبط بواحده كده
> لانى مش فاضى لوجع القلب !



*ههههههه جيبت من الاخر مش فاضى لوجع القلب .... بس مقولتليش تفتكر فى وجهة نظرك ايه سبب الغيرة المجنونة دى ؟؟؟
نورت الموضوع يا مينا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> انتي كنتي قاعدة معاهم ؟ ولا قاعدة جواها ؟
> منين النفي القاطع للاحتمالين يعني ؟*
> *السؤال دة مش غرضه التعجب ، دة غرضه استفهام ، يعني انا مستني اجابة ؟!*
> ...




فهمتك يا كيرو ... تغير منها مش عليها ... بس تغير من تصرفاتها ليه ؟؟ اذا كانت هى اللى اختارتك انت ؟؟ و انت بالذات يبقى تتضايق مع تصرفاتها مع غيرك ليه ؟؟
نورت الموضوع يا كيرو 




عـلمانى قال:


> الحقيقة انا لا عندى اصحاب شباب و لا بنات و لا ليه اختلاط و قعدات زى الناس الرايقة دى (أه بحقد عليهم ^_^)
> بس انا قريت ان الغيرة بتدل على الحب يا اما تدل على ضعف فى الشخصية ، الانسان يغار على من يحبه و يكره ان يرى له شريكا فى حبه . (انا بهلوس صح ؟ ^_*)
> يتهيألى انه لازم الغيرة على الاقل فى بداية الحب عشان تتوطد الثقة بين الطرفين بعد كده المفروض الثقة تطرد الغيرة .



تعالى يا علمانى انا اعرفك على شباب و بنات بعدد شعر راسك مش مشكلة خالص دى leasantr ... القراية شئ و التجربة شئ تانى خالص !! انا عايزة اعرف تجربتك انت الشخصية مع الغيرة كانت ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
نورت الموضوع 



Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *جميل يا دكتور ***​ ​



ههههههه ميرسيه يا سامح ربنا يبعتلك و يبعتلنا قادر يا كريم :smil16: 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مايو 2012)

*بصراحة اللهم لا اعتراض على الغيرة هههههههههههههه
انا عندى الغيرة عالية قوووووووووووى
هى ممكن تكون كانت بتقوله امورة والكلام ده عشان يرد عليها رد يحسسها ان عينيه مش شايفة غيرها
هو قالها اه امورة 
طيب يا معلم قولها تيجي ايه جبنك ولا اى كلام كده ههههههههه
جايز يكون كبرياء الانثى زاد فى تلك اللحظة المريرة الاليمة 
وكانت عايزة بجد تحس انه شايفها اجمل واحدة فى حياته 
(بعد مامته ) احسن الست الوالدة تزعل هههههه
ولما هو مقالش الكلام اللى كانت عايزة تسمعه حست بالغيرة والزعل فى نفس الوقت
وكفاية رغى منى كده 
متابعة 

*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هو خطيبها مش سهل صحيح بس مش لدرجة اللئم و هى اتناقشت معاه قدامى لانى ببساطة متربية معاهم هم الاتنين و كنت مرسال الغرام بينهم فى الاساس :Love_Letter_Send: عشان كدة امان يعنى ... بس برضه ايه السبب يا ايرينى ايه السبب للغيرة دى ؟؟؟؟؟
> نورتى الموضوع يا قمر



*هذه ليست غيرة 
إنما تعبير عن مدى أهميته عندها 
فقط​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> الغيره مطلوبه
> بس تفرق عن الغيره المرضيه
> وعمر ما الخير كان عدم ثقه في النفس او نقص
> ولكن لما بتزيد عن حدها وبتبقي لاتفه الاسباب بتقي وقتها غيره مرضيه وغير محببه وبتقضي علي اي حب


*
عندك حق بس انا عايزة اعرف ايه سبب الغيرة دى ؟؟
نورتى الموضوع يا ميرو *




white.angel قال:


> *امال نقول ايه ...؟؟
> بالفعل هى عندها احساس بالنقص .. وشايفه ان اى واحده اياً كانت
> ممكن يسيبها عشانها .. وبالتالى دة نقص ..
> وطبيعى جداً اذا تواجد النقص هيبقى فى عدم ثقه فيه .. دة ملوش علاقه بالعشق ..
> ...




كلام رائع يا وايت بس برضه غير واقعى بالمرة !!! عمرى ماشوفت واحدة بتعامل حبيبها كدة ولا واحد بيعامل حبيبته كدة ... شتان ما بين اللى بيحصل بجد و بين الكلام العادى .. اما تحبى بجد هتلاقى مشاعر مش فاهمة جاية منين بس هى موجودة كدة و تحاولى تلاقيلها اسباب و مش هتلاقى اسباب مقنعة !!! عشان كدة انا بحاول ادور على سبب مقنع 
نورتى الموضوع يا قمراية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> صدقيني في ناس مش بتيجي غير بكده
> تاخد علي دماغها من الاخر لازم يتشد عليها علشان تتربي وتبقي ملكك ومش تفكر تزعلك وفي ناس مش كده خالص
> اهم حاجة تعرفي نقط ضعفه علشان تعرفي تدخليله منها
> اه بغير ياختي وتقدري تقولي عليا مجنونة جدا
> انا لما اغير بحذره مرة و 2 و 10 ولو لسه يشوف الوش التاني لحد ما يقول حقي برقبتي



طب بصى انا بقول انتى تعنسى رحمة للرجالة :yahoo: ايه يا ماما اللى بتعمليه فى الناس دة !! يعينه ربنا على ما هيبتليه بيه :t32:



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بصراحة اللهم لا اعتراض على الغيرة هههههههههههههه
> انا عندى الغيرة عالية قوووووووووووى
> هى ممكن تكون كانت بتقوله امورة والكلام ده عشان يرد عليها رد يحسسها ان عينيه مش شايفة غيرها
> هو قالها اه امورة
> ...



ههههههههه حلوة و انتى فهماها .. هو غلس فى الرد بصراحة و السؤال نفسه غلس اوى كانت بتوقعه فى الغلط :t33: بص ممكن برضه ميكونش غيرة اد ماهو دلع !! وارد فعلا 
نورتينى يا بنوتة 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هذه ليست غيرة
> إنما تعبير عن مدى أهميته عندها
> فقط​*




ممكن برضه تكون بتفهمه انها مهتمة !! بس بطريقة عجيبة حبتين :smil12:


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس كده يا انتي
ده انا عسل وغلبانة
بس مش هكدب عليكي مفترية علي المفتري او اللي هيستعبط
من الاخر هو اللي هيجيبه لنفسه
بالعكس ده ربنا يعيني انا علي تربيتهم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ليه بس كده يا انتي
> ده انا عسل وغلبانة
> بس مش هكدب عليكي مفترية علي المفتري او اللي هيستعبط
> ...



تربيتهم ؟؟ هما مين ... دة هو واحد و اشكرى ربنا لو لقيتيه يبقى بيعمل اكبر خدمة للمجتمع و بيظلم نفسه صدقينى :smil15:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 مايو 2012)

*اغار على ايش؟ على رجال؟ ده سؤال يا شقاوه نسيتي مثل الطابع البريدي ههههه 
انا اقول لكم سر الرجل ما ينفش ريشه ويغارمن الحب لكن من حبهم لتحكم والسيطره يغارون اي رجل يغار من اي موقف بسيط او تافه اسحبو عليه وعلى امه وابوه مايستاهل العناء *


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> تربيتهم ؟؟ هما مين ... دة هو واحد و اشكرى ربنا لو لقيتيه يبقى بيعمل اكبر خدمة للمجتمع و بيظلم نفسه صدقينى :smil15:



ههههههههههههههههه
وهما يطولوا اصلا
ده انا مرمر


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههه جيبت من الاخر مش فاضى لوجع القلب .... بس مقولتليش تفتكر فى وجهة نظرك ايه سبب الغيرة المجنونة دى ؟؟؟
> نورت الموضوع يا مينا *



مهما نلف وندور ملهاش غير حل واحد
اللى بيغير الغيره المجنونه ده
معندوش ولا ثقه فى نفسه ولا فى اللى معاه
وطالما مفيش ثقه يبقى ربنا يرحمهم 
وياريت والنبى اللى بيغير الغيره المجنونه دى
ميقوليش لا انا بثق فيه ثقه عمياء
عشان الكلام ده مبيأكلش عيش !
ممكن نضحك بيه ع نفسنا لكن مش هنعرف نضحك بيه ع الناس
نصيحة لو عاوز توصل لقمة الحب
اوصل لقمة الثقه بالاخر لو هو اصلا يستحق الثقه !


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

> وياريت والنبى اللى بيغير الغيره المجنونه دى
> ميقوليش لا انا بثق فيه ثقه عمياء
> عشان الكلام ده مبيأكلش عيش !
> ممكن نضحك بيه ع نفسنا لكن مش هنعرف نضحك بيه ع الناس


انت جبت من الآخر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اغار على ايش؟ على رجال؟ ده سؤال يا شقاوه نسيتي مثل الطابع البريدي ههههه
> انا اقول لكم سر الرجل ما ينفش ريشه ويغارمن الحب لكن من حبهم لتحكم والسيطره يغارون اي رجل يغار من اي موقف بسيط او تافه اسحبو عليه وعلى امه وابوه مايستاهل العناء *



ياستى مش المشكلة ان انا اللى انسى ... المفروض الشباب اللى ينسو بدل ما انتى اللى هتتضربى :spor22: ... هو اللى انا فهمته يعنى ان الرجالة بيغيرو حب سيطرة مش اكتر ... امال البنات بتغير ليه ؟؟ و انتى بجد مش بتغيرى خالص خالص ؟؟؟
نورتى الموضوع يا هيفاء 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مهما نلف وندور ملهاش غير حل واحد
> اللى بيغير الغيره المجنونه ده
> معندوش ولا ثقه فى نفسه ولا فى اللى معاه
> وطالما مفيش ثقه يبقى ربنا يرحمهم
> ...



انت جيبت من الاخر فعلا .... لو يستحق الثقة !!!! هى دى مربط الفرس 
شابوه يا مينا بجد ... نورتنى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 مايو 2012)

*مافهمتي علي شقاوه قصدي مثل الطابع كمان ينفع مع الغيورين على الفاضي واللي يغارون حتى من الاهل والاصحاب 

و انتى بجد مش بتغيرى خالص خالص ؟؟؟
بغيير على دراستي هههههه اغار على رجل ليه لو هو يبصبص اخلعه ليه وجع الدماغ *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مافهمتي علي شقاوه قصدي مثل الطابع كمان ينفع مع الغيورين على الفاضي واللي يغارون حتى من الاهل والاصحاب
> 
> و انتى بجد مش بتغيرى خالص خالص ؟؟؟
> بغيير على دراستي هههههه اغار على رجل ليه لو هو يبصبص اخلعه ليه وجع الدماغ *



انا فهمتك ... انتى اللى تحاولى تفهمى انك متكرريش المثل دة كتير قدام الشباب عشان مصلحتك مش اكتر :blush2: 
دراستك !!!!!!!! ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتى انتى بتدرسى ايه ؟؟


----------



## جيلان (24 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههه لا بفرجه معايا عالبنات 
بس مافيش مانع من شوية غيرة بسيطة كدة هزار عشان الحياه تبقى حلوة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههه لا بفرجه معايا عالبنات
> بس مافيش مانع من شوية غيرة بسيطة كدة هزار عشان الحياه تبقى حلوة



هههههههه متسامحة اوى انتى :smile02 
ماهو الهزار مطلوب المشكلة فى الناس اللى بياخدوها حد اوى :act31:

نورتينى يا قمراية


----------

